# QtCreator / OpenGL / Glew



## Myzuno (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai commencé à travailler avec OpenGL, QtCreator et Glew.
J'ai un projet déjà fonctionnel, j'ai installé XCode (OpenGl est avec si j'ai bien compris), QtCreator et glew sans problème.

Maintenant lors de la compilation de mon projet, j'ai une erreur, et je pense que ça peut être du à la compilation de glew (mais je n'ai rien trouvé concernant ce dernier), que j'ai installé avec un make et make install basique.
Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà fait la configuration ?

Merci !! ^^

l'erreur en question avec sa ligne de compilation :

g++ -headerpad_max_install_names -arch x86_64 -Xarch_x86_64 -mmacosx-version-min=10.5 -o voiture.app/Contents/MacOS/voiture Voiture.o MainWindow.o main.o GLView.o UtilGL.o Vector3.o Quaternion.o Matrix4.o Error.o Vector4.o Vector2.o Matrix3.o Trackball.o moc_MainWindow.o moc_GLView.o   -F/Users/boriscouturier/QtSDK/Desktop/Qt/474/gcc/lib -L/Users/boriscouturier/QtSDK/Desktop/Qt/474/gcc/lib -framework QtOpenGL -framework QtGui -framework QtCore -framework OpenGL -framework AGL

Undefined symbols for architecture x86_64:
  "_glewInit", referenced from:
      GLView::initializeGL()      in GLView.o
make: Leaving directory `/Users/boriscouturier/Documents/cours/m3ds/voiture'
ld: symbol(s) not found for architecture x86_64
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: *** [voiture.app/Contents/MacOS/voiture] Error 1
Le processus "/usr/bin/make" s'est terminé avec le code 2.


----------



## ntx (27 Janvier 2012)

Il semble que ton "Glew" ne soit pas une version 64 bits. 

Tu peux changer les paramètres de ton projet pour compiler ton produit en 32 bits ... à condition bien sûr que toutes les librairies que tu utilises soit aussi en 32 bits.


----------



## Myzuno (27 Janvier 2012)

J'y ai pensé, j'ai chercher un moyen de compiler Glew en 64 bits, mais je n'ai trouvé que pour windows, et je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'utiliser des options de make en compilant Glew.
Je vais essayer de compiler pour 32 bits, peut-être qu'il est plus simple de trouver openGL en 32 bits... x)

Je trouve quand même étrange qu'une libraire 32 bits soit inutilisable pour une architecture 64 :/


----------



## Myzuno (28 Janvier 2012)

Bon pour info, impossible de faire fonctionner tout ça ensemble, j'ai besoin de travailler donc je me suis rabattu sur un ubuntu virtualité, ça fonctionne bien comme ça... :/
Je verrais plus tard si je trouve le moyen sur macOS.


----------



## Myzuno (9 Février 2012)

encore moi !!

Bon, la compilation en 32 ou 64 bits avec Qt n'étais pas vraiment un problème en soit, j'ai enlevé tout ce qui concerne glew de mon projet (je ne l'utilise plus) et ça fonctionne très bien comme ça...
apparemment glew n'existe en version 64 bits que pour windows (ou alors il faut compiler la bibliothèque glew avec certaines options que je ne connais pas, si quelqu'un trouve lesquelles, je suis preneur)

Voila, donc je met en résolu, même si c'est par des moyens détournés x)


----------



## tatouille (10 Février 2012)

utilise MacPorts 
sudo port install qt4-mac +universal
sudo port install glew +universal

le lien pour les nanars http://www.macports.org/


----------

